# [Patchwerk, Allianz] Server füllen



## Geppy79 (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo PvP Liebhaber, 
Wir sind die Gilde "Schrei der Ritter". Obwohl sich der Server leert, geben wir nicht auf. Wir halten den Server durch Open World am Leben,während andere Meckern und ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.  Wir öffnen nun unser 3tes 5v5er Team und die Leute haben Spaß mit uns zu spielen. Wichtig ist uns ein menschlicher Umgang.  Kommt und unterstützt uns auf Patchwerk, Allianz! Gruß, Elementine ;-*


----------



## Geppy79 (1. Februar 2022)

Im Pve haben in erster Linie eine Partnerschaft mit Timeless (Raiden). Sind aber mit vielen Gilden befreundet. Da bei uns der PvP- Bär abgeht.


----------

